# Aurora police are facing a lawsuit for allegedly beating and Tasering a man suffering a seizure



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is total bull shit. You can tell something is going on, but as for a seizure I don't think so..




Aurora police are facing a lawsuit for allegedly beating and Tasering a man suffering a seizure during a Sept. 6, 2018, arrest. The federal lawsuit filed Friday alleges that officers used excessive force while arresting Andre Williams. Police said Williams resisted arrest, but his attorney said the man's muscles were seizing as a result of the seizure. Police charged Williams with two misdemeanors, but prosecutors later dropped the charges.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I can’t seem to find the seizure. Anyone got a time stamp?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Better than sticking a wallet in his mouth.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

People don't grunt and go "argh" when they're having a seizure.
It's pretty much a silent affair.


Looks like the officer got the worst of that confrontation Somebody get that man some oxygen


----------

